# Sagan!!!!!



## Drummerboy1975 (Mar 14, 2012)

He's the man.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

He keeps proving he has mad bike handling skills...when the rider right in front of him had his chain snapped and sat up...Sagan weaved right around him.


----------



## Skewer (Sep 13, 2011)

In the end, Sagan will win Green and Yellow jersey. Wow!


----------



## loubnc (May 8, 2008)

Marc said:


> He keeps proving he has mad bike handling skills...when the rider right in front of him had his chain snapped and sat up...Sagan weaved right around him.


Growing up doing MTB and CX will do that for you.


----------



## ScottsSupersix (Mar 25, 2012)

Greipel beat Cavendish, now Sagan beat Greipel. That youngster is amazing. Bike is awesome too!


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Skewer said:


> In the end, Sagan will win Green and Yellow jersey. Wow!


are you serious or sarcastic?


----------



## Skewer (Sep 13, 2011)

55x11 said:


> are you serious or sarcastic?


That is my prediction in Paris. Runaway with the Green, and sqeak by with the Yellow, Polka Dot and White in Paris.  Complete dominance.


----------



## Frith (Oct 3, 2002)

worthless post with spoiler title.
Cheers!


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

.....


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

How many Sagan threads do we need?


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

Skewer said:


> That is my prediction in Paris. Runaway with the Green, and sqeak by with the yellow in Paris.


If that's the case then he was seriously sandbagging on Mt. Baldy regardless of winning 5 stages in TOC.

Given his age, I think he has potential and the ambition to win the Tour but not for a few more years. He need to to work on is climbing and lose some muscles mass in order to be GC contender. He did say he wants to "win everything" so I wouldn't be surprise if he converts in near future.


----------



## pr0230 (Jun 4, 2004)

skewer said:


> in the end, sagan will win green and yellow jersey. Wow!


ditto 

+1


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Does Sagan make it over the mountains and complete the tour? I'd say right now it's 50-50


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

55x11 said:


> are you serious or sarcastic?


Seriously.


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

Len J said:


> Does Sagan make it over the mountains and complete the tour? I'd say right now it's 50-50


What would cause you think Sagan is any less likely to do so than Greipel, Goss and Cavendish?


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Sagan is the next Merckx, Armstrong, Hinault, Moser, Anquetil, DeVlaminck and Coppi all rolled into one!


----------



## :-) (Jan 19, 2012)

One cannot be anything but amazed by his performance, I hope he can keep it up in the mountains tomorrow!


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

TerminatorX91 said:


> What would cause you think Sagan is any less likely to do so than Greipel, Goss and Cavendish?


Sagan can get over mountains just fine, much easier than Cav, Greipel and Goss... He completed the Vuelta last year and won the last stage, pulling no-handed wheelies up the Angrilu on the way!

But he wont be close to the yellow jersey that's for sure. What might hurt his chances for the green is that today, he said starting tomorrow, he'd work for Nibali... but he seems motivated to get the green, I think he can realistically take it.


----------



## Rick Draper (Jan 17, 2012)

foto said:


> Sagan is the next Merckx, Armstrong, Hinault, Moser, Anquetil, DeVlaminck and Coppi all rolled into one!


Cannot believe you put a cheating doper in that list.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

annnnd this thread gets stupid-er...


----------



## Dynastar (Jun 8, 2007)

Sagan is so good he is going to win the white jersey when he is 30!


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

TerminatorX91 said:


> What would cause you think Sagan is any less likely to do so than Greipel, Goss and Cavendish?


olympic selection makes all of them unlikely finishers. If Sagan keeps Green then he's a little more obligated. Cav will almost definitely drop out.



Rick Draper said:


> Cannot believe you put a cheating doper in that list.


Which one is the cheating doper in your eyes?


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Dynastar said:


> Sagan is so good he is going to win the white jersey when he is 30!


Peter Sagan is going to win the 2016 Olympics THIS YEAR!!! That's how good he is.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Mar 14, 2012)

Peter Sagan is only racing the Tour, simply because its on his way.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

foto said:


> Peter Sagan is going to win the 2016 Olympics THIS YEAR!!! That's how good he is.


And he'll win the 2020 gymnastics all-around this year scoring 10.0s in each event.


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

Peter Sagan is the next Peter Sagan!!


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

TerminatorX91 said:


> Seriously.


I am impressed with Sagan's win today - this was very impressive take on Greipel in a bunch sprint, even if from a somewhat reduced group. His earlier two wins were great too, but those were more strong-man classics type finishes, which favor his type of sprinting.

I will be the first to admit I didn't expect Sagan to be as dominant in the Tour as he was so far, and I suspect he will win a few more stages. I don't think he has the fastest sprint though, Greipel, Cavendish and Goss are still better than him in flat bunch sprint, but he may get there.

Sagan as a serious GC threat in TdF is a joke, however.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

WAZCO said:


> If that's the case then he was seriously sandbagging on Mt. Baldy regardless of winning 5 stages in TOC.
> 
> Given his age, I think he has potential and the ambition to win the Tour but not for a few more years. He need to to work on is climbing and lose some muscles mass in order to be GC contender. He did say he wants to "win everything" so I wouldn't be surprise if he converts in near future.


Sagan will never win the Tour. Neither will Thor, Cancellara or Boonen. There are strong men and then there are real climbers. 

There is always discussions along this lines - like after Cancellara won TdS, how he can slim down and win the Tour, and it's about as likely as Andy Schleck winning a flat time trial or a bunch sprint.


----------



## Allthatflash (Jun 7, 2012)

I am not liking how the TDF is wrapping up this year.....all the good contenders have hit the ground and more then once it getting annoying. Its like what Kobe always hitting the free throws in a game. Segan only wins cuz everyone else has been hurt these past few days Grieple is there also but without Cav to justify a win is like Lance giving you a win on the mt stage.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Len J said:


> Does Sagan make it over the mountains and complete the tour? I'd say right now it's 50-50


barring an injury he will definitely get over the mountains. The real question is who is in the hunt for green - Goss may be still going for it. Cav will drop out. Greipel doesn't want to contest intermediate sprints. 
It may be down to Goss and Sagan, but even though Goss was good on intermediate sprints and consistently in top 3 or so in bunch sprints, Sagan is ahead due to classics-style strong man sprints. Goss better start winning stages if he wants green, otherwise Sagan is running away with it, easily.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

55x11 said:


> I will be the first to admit I didn't expect Sagan to be as dominant in the Tour as he was so far, and I suspect he will win a few more stages. I don't think he has the fastest sprint though, Greipel, Cavendish and Goss are still better than him in flat bunch sprint, but he may get there.
> 
> Sagan as a serious GC threat in TdF is a joke, however.


He got there today. He beat them all in a field sprint. While the field was diminished, almost all of those who count were there. It wasn't even a close win, he blasted through. I'm looking forward to seeing him go against Cav in later stages.


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

55x11 said:


> I am impressed with Sagan's win today - this was very impressive take on Greipel in a bunch sprint, even if from a somewhat reduced group. His earlier two wins were great too, but those were more strong-man classics type finishes, which favor his type of sprinting.
> 
> I will be the first to admit I didn't expect Sagan to be as dominant in the Tour as he was so far, and I suspect he will win a few more stages. I don't think he has the fastest sprint though, Greipel, Cavendish and Goss are still better than him in flat bunch sprint, but he may get there.
> 
> Sagan as a serious GC threat in TdF is a joke, however.


Sagan certainly isn't an overall GC threat (yes, that's a joke) but winning the points competition is absolutely within his potential (seriously). 

It seems to me Sagan hasn't fully mastered finding the best position in the big flat bunch sprints without a train like someone such as McEwen could do in his prime... At least yet. 

I'll always be most respect guys who can win the green jersey without having their own dedicated/full-on lead-out train... That's not to suggest that Cavendish has really had one in this Tour.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Sagan was asked about on the Post Race interview. If he saw himself winning the Tour.

His answer was.. "I am still too young to think of that, I am still learning and this is my first tour, so for now I just concentrate in trying to win stages and focus on the classic races, there will be maybe time in the future to think about that"

that is exactly what he should so.

To win the tour he would have to lose a lot of weight and focus on TTs and high mountain climbs, that would be detrimental to the classic/hard-man races, for which he has the build and the power to do well.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

Allthatflash said:


> I am not liking how the TDF is wrapping up this year.....all the good contenders have hit the ground and more then once it getting annoying. Its like what Kobe always hitting the free throws in a game. Segan only wins cuz everyone else has been hurt these past few days Grieple is there also but without Cav to justify a win is like Lance giving you a win on the mt stage.


Goss wasn't injured today. Sagan beat him fair and square.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Allthatflash said:


> I am not liking how the TDF is wrapping up this year.....all the good contenders have hit the ground and more then once it getting annoying. Its like what Kobe always hitting the free throws in a game. Segan only wins cuz everyone else has been hurt these past few days Grieple is there also but without Cav to justify a win is like Lance giving you a win on the mt stage.


There's this Lady by the name of Luck in sporting. You can be the best or worst in the competition and still win. Think back to the 2000 summer Olympics, where all the other swimmers in a race got DQ'd...and the winner of the heat had never even seen an olympic-sized pool before and had no decent swimming technique at all, and set a new world slow record. Did I mention he won his heat?

It makes it interesting. All things considered, as entertainment value, I'd rather have what we are seeing now...than watch flat boring stages only to see Cavendish win each and every sprint for the first week. My only complaint on Sagan, would be that he'd grow up a bit with his victory displays.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Bonifications would spice things up.



Marc said:


> There's this Lady by the name of Luck in sporting. You can be the best or worst in the competition and still win. Think back to the 2000 summer Olympics, where all the other swimmers in a race got DQ'd...and the winner of the heat had never even seen an olympic-sized pool before and had no decent swimming technique at all, and set a new world slow record. Did I mention he won his heat?
> 
> It makes it interesting. All things considered, as entertainment value, I'd rather have what we are seeing now...than watch flat boring stages only to see Cavendish win each and every sprint for the first week. My only complaint on Sagan, would be that he'd grow up a bit with his victory displays.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

davidka said:


> He got there today. He beat them all in a field sprint. While the field was diminished, almost all of those who count were there. It wasn't even a close win, he blasted through. I'm looking forward to seeing him go against Cav in later stages.


I agree, the way he went by Greipel was great. Was it slight uphill?


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Sagan was asked about on the Post Race interview. If he saw himself winning the Tour.
> 
> His answer was.. "I am still too young to think of that, I am still learning and this is my first tour, so for now I just concentrate in trying to win stages and focus on the classic races, there will be maybe time in the future to think about that"
> 
> ...


If I could be a successful pro cyclist, I would want to be a classics specialist, not a puny GC man.

Classics = Glory.

GTs are too cerebral and boring...


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

I don't see Sagan ever winning GC in any Grand Tour. But I do see him winning the five Monuments of cycling, including L-B-L.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Rick Draper said:


> Cannot believe you put a cheating doper in that list.


Really? You only see one? Get past your Armstrong hate and read up. Merckx tested positive multiple times in his career. Under todays standards he would have served a life time ban before he tied the record. Anquetil openly admitted to drug use to help him. Not as flashy as the Armstrong stuff though.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

davidka said:


> He got there today. He beat them all in a field sprint. While the field was diminished, almost all of those who count were there. It wasn't even a close win, he blasted through. I'm looking forward to seeing him go against Cav in later stages.


Pretty sure Cav finished way down, so they ALL weren't there. He punctured and sky left him out to dry.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

spookyload said:


> Really? You only see one? Get past your Armstrong hate and read up. Merckx tested positive multiple times in his career. Under todays standards he would have served a life time ban before he tied the record. Anquetil openly admitted to drug use to help him. Not as flashy as the Armstrong stuff though.


Was going to say the same thing but didn't want this to move to doping thread.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

WAZCO said:


> Was going to say the same thing but didn't want this to move to doping thread.


Yes! Please don't move this vital thread to doping forum!

By the way, how did Sagan get so good at everything...


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

fornaca68 said:


> I don't see Sagan ever winning GC in any Grand Tour. But I do see him winning the five Monuments of cycling, including L-B-L.


this ^^^^


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

spookyload said:


> Pretty sure Cav finished way down, so they ALL weren't there. He punctured and sky left him out to dry.



It looks like Sky is not the team for him. He needs more support than they can give him.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

spookyload said:


> Pretty sure Cav finished way down, so they ALL weren't there. He punctured and sky left him out to dry.


Depending on where he flatted, he might not have lost all that much actual time....not that that really matters for a sprinter so long as he finishes within the day's cutoff.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

55x11 said:


> barring an injury he will definitely get over the mountains. The real question is who is in the hunt for green - Goss may be still going for it. Cav will drop out. Greipel doesn't want to contest intermediate sprints.
> It may be down to Goss and Sagan, but even though Goss was good on intermediate sprints and consistently in top 3 or so in bunch sprints, Sagan is ahead due to classics-style strong man sprints. Goss better start winning stages if he wants green, otherwise Sagan is running away with it, easily.


Has he ever finished a TDF?........and finishing one where he has burned as many matches as he has burned so far would be an accomplishment IMO. 

We will see.....I'm certainly rooting for him. 

Len


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

Len J said:


> Has he ever finished a TDF?........and finishing one where he has burned as many matches as he has burned so far would be an accomplishment IMO.
> 
> We will see.....I'm certainly rooting for him.
> 
> Len


Barring a bad wreck, I see little reason to think a guy who has finished a Vuelta, Tour de Suisse (twice), been in the top five in the Rhonde, Amstel and Milan – San Remo doesn't have good shot at making it to Paris. Yes, we'll see...


----------

